# Cowan



## Cat Fancy (Mar 31, 2014)

Anybody had any luck at Cowan?


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Went out yesterday morning for bass out of the yak. Got skunked. Spent more time fighting the wind then fishing. Did manage to snag a very large grass carp at the local lake after leaving cowan. Was a fun fight for a minute.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

haven't made it up there yet this year


----------



## dangerousoldman (Apr 14, 2014)

spent 5 or 6 hours at Cowan Sat the 12th and Sun the 13th. Sat my fishing buddy and I caught around 60 crappie and two saugeyes. Crappies ranged from around 7" up to around 11". most were in the 8 inch range. We only kept those over 9" as we thought that was the min size but found out later that Cowan doesnt have a min size on crappie. Sun we went out around 1030 and fished until around 530. Caught around 70 Crappie with the average around 8 to 9 inches. several over 11 and one around 12. I white bass and no saugeyes. Saturdays saugeyes were only around 10 to 12 inches so they went back. All in all two pretty nice days. Have about 4 pounds of crappie fillets in the freezer now.


----------



## jeremller (Oct 21, 2013)

A buddy and I went there on the 5th. It was pretty muddy. We hit all the spots we normally get crappie. We were marking a few on the fish finder, and a few larger fish I am assuming were 'eyes. The fishing was so bad we could barely hook the minnows in the bait pail. 0 for 1 at Cowan this year. I would be interested in hearing how the tourney went on Sunday the 6th.

J.


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

The tourney was fun but there were no fish caught. I think we had 5 or 6 boats and everyone got there money back. Tough day on the water.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

CrappieKiller said:


> The tourney was fun but there were no fish caught. I think we had 5 or 6 boats and everyone got there money back. Tough day on the water.


lol! yea the saugeye fishing was horrible to say the LEAST for that tournament!


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Planing on heading there Sat.Anybody got any lake conditions.Or crapie reports.I know the lake fairly well.Usualy do well there just not been this year.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Crappie are heating up. My buddy caught around 60 yesterday and about 25 keepers. Still deep. About 15 fow. I would say mid to late next week it will really be on. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigdino81 (Mar 26, 2009)

Crappie were deep today kept 10 all full of eggs


----------



## jeremller (Oct 21, 2013)

I will be out tomorrow.. hope to have a good fishing report after being skunked a couple weeks ago.

J.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

If anybody has a open seat on their boat, I could help cover cost gas, bait etc. mom has been on to me for some crappie and my boat is not ready yet.

thanks,

byrd


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I was actually hoping to find somebody with an open seat as well. don't want to "cut in front" of buzzing byrd but if there happens to be two open please shoot me a PM and I will cover your gas.

Oh and by two seats I mean either one boat with two, or a boat with one besides the one byrd asked for first. Hope that makes some sort of sense.


----------



## Cat Fancy (Mar 31, 2014)

Caught 9 crappie at Cowan this afternoon. It seems that they are still in deeper water for now. The largest ones were about 10". Caught them all drifting/trolling due to the wind. They all hit jigs but someone with a fish finder and minnows would probably do much better. One guy I talked to said he fished all day with minnows and caught 55.


----------



## jeremller (Oct 21, 2013)

My friend and I went out yesterday. We were on the water a bit after 8. It took us a while to get on the fish in the morning, one we found them the action was pretty fast. We ended up keeping about 18 with 4 or 5 of them being around 11". We tossed back about 2 or 3 times as many dinks as we kept (seems to be common for us at Cowan). We were fishing in 20' to 30' of water at a depth of about 12' to 15' (we have 3 anchors on the boat and were able to stay on the fish but only with all 3 anchors). We were fishing minnows on jig heads below slip bobbers. It seems like the bite will get really hot pretty soon. I hope the wife will parole me to go back out when things really pick up. 

J.


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a boat, but no skill, lol. It is supposed to be ready this week. You guys want a seat on a pontoon at Cowan some weekend, shoot me a message. (this weekend might be booked with family.) I don't do rain, though. Too old and crotchety. 

Based on past experience, gas might be $3, let's not worry about that. I'd really be open for some musky fishing with someone who knows what to do sometime this spring/summer.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

We ended up with 35 keepers to 8.5-11" but all went back at the end of the day. That was Saturday between 12 and 6


----------

